# Nigerian Dwarf Doeling



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey all! 
I'd love to hear thoughts on my 5 month old ND doeling.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm gonna try to do this, but I'm not that good at it! And I don't know much about ND's so...

Pros:
Everything is blended well
Good stature

Cons: 
Short rump

It's not much, but I'm new to this!!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Haha Sarah, I'll try to!
*Pros:*
Straight top line
Strong in chine
Hock angle
Brisket looks okay
Decent length rump
Decent amount of femininity?
Decent length of body
*Cons:*
Steep rump
Neck could be longer
Neck could blend better into the withers
Lacks in dairyness
Could blend better throughout

Okay, Lacie, come give us our grades


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Here's my thoughts: (I'm an amateur, just learning  )

CONS:
Steep rump
Short neck
Lacks brisket
Weak pasterns (might need a hoof trim, though)
Toes out in front
Lacks depth, but may develop more as she grows
Neck could be a tad more blended into shoulders
Legs look to bow a bit in front, but it's hard to tell at that angle


PROS:
Feminine appearance 
Well blended throughout, except for neck a little
Rump is long enough, but could be longer
Strong chine
Strong topline 
Nice rear leg angulation
Pretty good length of body, could use a little more
Thurls look good
Nice long bone pattern?


I think she's pretty nice overall, but I would like to see a pic from behind to see her stance and hips, pins, escutcheon area better.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I think you all did well. Sarah I'll give an C+, Emma, I'll give you a B-, And Sarah, I'll give you an A-

*Cons:*
Steep rump 
Lacks brisket
Neck could be better blended into the withers
Weak pasturns
Needs a bit more body length
Could use a more uphill stature
Could use a longer, leaner neck 
Chest floor could blend a tad more into the girth
Could use more depth into the rear barrel
Looks to need more width in the chest floor and between the hocks
Needs more dairy character, and a bit more femininity

*Pros:*
Nice rear leg angulation
Straight topline
Strength in the chine
Nice body capacity
Neck blends well into the brisket
Rump is a nice length
Thurls look good
Looks like she has a decent spring of rib
Elbow and shoulders are nice and tight to the body
Refined flank
Straight front legs
Nice bite

I'd like to see some rear set and front set pictures, to fully judge her width, front end assembly, escutcheon, hock width, rear arch, toe in or out, width of the hips and pins, etc.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's another side shot...I'll get some from the front and rear.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well holy cow! Why didn't you give us a clipped pic before?!?! It's like night and day!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

She does look a lot better! First thing that strikes me is her neck looks a lot longer and leaner.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yea it is. lol the first pic her neck looks kind of short and thick, clipped she has a nice long slender neck. Looks like she's well fed


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, she looks SO much nicer!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Um, just a sec, what is the giant lump on her neck?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Milk goiter, they get those when they are on very rich milk. It goes away after a bit when they are weaned.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That is what I thought, but she looks too old to be nursing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well she's 5 months old, she could be just now weaned. It looks like it has gone down in the second picture, compared to the first one.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

The second pic is from before the first pic, but not by a whole lot. I guess I didn't realize how much she had grown out in the mean time. She was also a bit worked up because I had the puppy out there with me when I took the first pic I posted, so she might have had her hair puffed up some because of that. She is still nursing some. She was never separated from her mom and I still see her grabbing a drink here and there. If she's separated from her mom for a while the first thing she does when reunited in grab a drink. I just got home from picking up her mom's twin sister and the twin sister's doeling. The new doeling is a couple weeks older (born 3/8 vs 3/22 for this one) and is considerably smaller. The new doeling was bottle fed. I've got front and back pictures, I'm just fighting with photobucket to load them. I'll get them posted soon.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok...here are front and back pics. Sorry she's not standing square in the front shot. Every time I got in front of her with the camera she started walking towards me.


----------

